
Will the FCC's free WiFi plan bridge the digital divide? - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/340447/will-fccs-free-wifi-plan-bridge-digital-divide
======
lutusp
This is a bit dated -- the original claim that the government has any such
plans is now known to be false:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/no-free-wi-fi-
isn...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/no-free-wi-fi-isnt-coming-
to-every-us-city/)

